# Big navarre shark???



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Was headed across Navarre bridge yesterday and saw a BIG shark in the back of a pickup. Anybody have the story? Looked like it was possibly a mako but we were headed the other way so I didn't get a real good look. Just curious.


----------



## NavarreWadefisher (Dec 21, 2016)

Looks like these guys caught it:

https://m.facebook.com/americanyakers/


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Cool, thanks.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Big mako


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Shame they killed it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Mako is a great tasting shark. I'm jealous. I release any shark BUT a mako. Cool catch, especially from the beach.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dunt said:


> Shame they killed it.


Guess you throw back all the fish you catch?


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

It was my team American Yakers. That was my truck lol 10' 2 " Mako


----------

